# track / locate any GSM mobile in the world using GPS !



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow !! a GSM mobile tracking website..., it uses satellite cameras and works really well. you can also see the location with zoom by satellite space imagery!

open website and you can type in a mobile phone number and it finds exactly where the person is located (assuming the mobile is switched on). 
Try it out - it's pretty accurate. 

Just select the country (INDIA) and leave out the first zero of the mobile number you want to track.

Put in the first 4 digits in the first fields, and the remaining digits in the other field.


> *Welcome to
> Satellite Tracking*
> 
> GSM mobile phone tracking system via the GPS-TRACK satellite network
> ...



Click on below link

*www.sat-gps-locate.com


----------



## Pathik (Apr 18, 2007)

i ll check it out wen m on pc.. But i dont think some1 wd use their satellites and resources 4 jobless a**es like me who like to trace others mobile locations..


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL nice trick


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 18, 2007)

Hee!! I found my self sleeping in my bed.
(A funny trick). So not spioling anything. Just check it out.


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 18, 2007)

hahahahaha thats really funny LOLZ


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 18, 2007)

It is highly accurate.It found me on my bed. ROFL.


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 18, 2007)

Lol,wth :d


----------



## wlanguide (May 11, 2010)

It does not work at all, check out *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_*phone_tracking
or *cellphonetrackers.org from googl search
*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 11, 2010)

Lol I find myself on bath-tub with a chick 

Kash yeh sach hota


----------



## neerajvohra (May 11, 2010)

~Phenom~ said:


> It is highly accurate.It found me on my bed. ROFL.


I already know this trick....



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Lol I find myself on bath-tub with a chick
> 
> Kash yeh sach hota



he he...its not true coz I have taken your place


----------



## CA50 (May 11, 2010)

Its  fake


----------



## sanket bhargava (May 12, 2010)

yeh toh sirf mazak kar rahe thein ....LOL!!!


----------



## chandra_S (May 22, 2010)

nice trick keep posting


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 22, 2010)

nice one, to fool any one


----------



## rahul.007 (May 22, 2010)

nice 1


----------



## ico (May 23, 2010)

Bumpty bumpty bump!


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 25, 2010)

What if it's an another method of collecting phone numbers for spamming?

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------

one should be carefull in giving phone numbers on net


----------



## gagan007 (May 25, 2010)

ohhh thank God...I didn't put my mobile number in that field...I guess my friend will receive tele-marketing calls now


----------



## manu somasekhar (Jun 18, 2010)

ha ha ha Is that enogh???


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 18, 2010)

looks like a joke... but will still check it out...


----------



## amrit1 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice joke... i too found myself in a bathtub with a chick.... hehehe


----------

